# I sang a song for you guys.



## vloggah (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, not directly for the dwellers of the forums, but you get the point. c: (It's a cover; please don't shoot me if that's not kosher with you all. It's "Therapy" by All Time Low.)

[video=youtube;VrENIzSC9l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrENIzSC9l0[/video]

Hope you guys find it at least suitable for this section of the forums, haha. Let me know what you think!


----------

